# 

## agao_83

jak to u was wyglądało - robiliście jakieś prowizoryczne ogrodzenie placu budowy? np. siatką leśną? a po skończeniu budowy zmienialiście je na docelowe? czy robiliście ogrodzenie dopiero po zakończeniu robót budowlanych? Zastanawiam się czy warto wydawać pieniądze na coś, co za 2lata będzie do wymiany? Czy kawałek siatki aż tak utrudni pracę potencjalnym złodziejom? Jakie macie doświadczenia?

----------


## firewall

Złodziejowi nie utrudnisz życia, menelom tak. Jeżeli będziesz mieć nie ogrodzone to masz nie zabezpieczony plac i jak komuś coś się stanie (dzieciakowi,elementowi,złodziejowi) to bekniesz za to w sądzie jak tylko założy ci sprawę. Na zgłoszenie kradzieży też nie licz skoro nie zabezpieczono placu budowy.

----------


## agao_83

czyli dla własnego bezpieczeństwa najlepiej by było nawet jakoś prowizorycznie ogrodzić i siatką pociągnąć?

----------


## Mr A

*agao_83* - koszta ogrodzenia siatką nie są jakoś specjalnie duże, a masz spokój chociażby z tym co pisał *firewall*. Jak nie chcesz rozbierać po dwóch latach to równie dobrze możesz zrobić ogrodzenie na gotowo, a część wjazdową tymczasową. Tylko tutaj kwestia przemyślenia, bo jakby co to większy żal będzie przy rozbieraniu docelowego ogrodzenia.

Okoliczni mieszkańcy zrobili sobie składowisko konsekwencji prac ogródkowych u mnie na działce, więc działkę ogrodziłem siatką leśną. Jakbym tego nie robił to by mi kazał kierownik budowy bo to jego też w razie przypadkowego wypadku ścigają za to. Ogrodzenie już było rozbierane w dwóch czy trzech miejscach, żeby dostawca mógł wjechać.

Sąsiad miał siatkę panelową - zanim się ogrodziłem złodziej wszedł od strony naszej działki - teraz ma zwykła siatkę. Jakie to będzie ogrodzenie zależy od Ciebie, ale jakieś stać musi...

----------


## Regut1

> czyli dla własnego bezpieczeństwa najlepiej by było nawet jakoś prowizorycznie ogrodzić i siatką pociągnąć?


Inna jest też kwestia odpowiedzialności sprawcy w razie nieproszonej wizyty i Twoje możliwości działania w tej sytuacji. Przerabiałem to na własnym przykładzie dlatego lepiej gdy teren jest ogrodzony.   Mogą być: tymczasowa brama, stemple i siatka leśna.

----------


## Regut1

Jeżeli działka jest na uboczu to zastanów się czy wchodzić w docelowe ogrodzenie, bo ono też potrafi ............ zginąć. Jeżeli obok są już zabudowania to ryzyko jest mniejsze choć znam takie przypadki, że niewiele to pomogło.

----------


## wg39070

Nie warto grodzić na czas budowy. Utrudnisz wjazd wszelkich ciężkich sprzętów i manewrowanie nimi.

----------


## agao_83

właśnie działka jest na uboczu - to jakby koniec drogi po drugiej stronie stoi bliźniak i tyle, więc myślałam raczej o tymczasówce jakiejś - siatka leśna, siatka zwykła ogrodzeniowa, zabite na jakiś słupkach lub palach drewnianych - a po zakończeniu budowy ogrodzenie docelowe (jak się dorobimy  :wink:  )

----------


## powell

Przecież grodzenie jest obowiązkowe, ze względów bezpieczeństwa. Jak Ci jakiś dzieciak wpadnie do wykopu albo nadzieje na zbrojenie, to będziesz miał dopiero pasztet.
Mój kierownik budowy pierwsze, o co zapytał, to kiedy będzie działka ogrodzona.

----------


## agao_83

ok działka będzie ogrodzona - jakąś siatką pewnie. Powiedzcie mi jeszcze - robiliście bramę docelową, czy jakąś najtańszą marketową? Czy jakoś inaczej rozwiązaliście kwestię zabezpieczenia odcinka wjazdu na budowę?

----------


## wg39070

> ok działka będzie ogrodzona - jakąś siatką pewnie. Powiedzcie mi jeszcze - robiliście bramę docelową, czy jakąś najtańszą marketową? Czy jakoś inaczej rozwiązaliście kwestię zabezpieczenia odcinka wjazdu na budowę?


To po co pytasz czy ogrodzić, skoro i tak masz taki zamiar. A co do prawa budowlanego, wiele jest nakazów ale czasem wystarczy pomyśleć, żeby nie utrudniać sobie życia w "świetle prawa". Swoją drogą, powodzenia jak Ci przyjedzie "wanna" ze żwirem lub tandem z czymś innym.

----------


## agao_83

> To po co pytasz czy ogrodzić, skoro i tak masz taki zamiar. A co do prawa budowlanego, wiele jest nakazów ale czasem wystarczy pomyśleć, żeby nie utrudniać sobie życia w "świetle prawa". Swoją drogą, powodzenia jak Ci przyjedzie "wanna" ze żwirem lub tandem z czymś innym.


pytam, bo do tej pory myślałam, że to jedynie kwestia utrudnienia życia ewentualnym złodziejom - nie brałam pod uwagę kwestii bezpieczeństwa osób postronnych. Skoro jest wymóg, by ogrodzić to to zrobimy. Pozostaje pytanie o sam wjazd - czy montować bramę, czy jakieś (jakie??) inne rozwiązanie zastosować?

----------


## Regut1

Konstrukcje skrzydeł na zawiasach możesz zrobić z desek, a wypełnienie z siatki. Zamknięcie na łańcuch.  Porozmawiaj z budowlańcami - nie będzie to stanowiło dla nich problemu. Jest tyko kwestia ceny.   W razie sytuacji krytycznej, o której wspomina wg3907  wykopanie jednego lub dwu słupków i zwinięcie kilku metrów siatki nie jest problemem, podobne jak późniejsze wkopanie i rozwinięcie.

----------


## agao_83

dzięki Regut1  :smile:  coś będę kombinować z robotnikami, jak już jakiś wyłonimy  :smile:

----------


## wg39070

> pytam, bo do tej pory myślałam, że to jedynie kwestia utrudnienia życia ewentualnym złodziejom - nie brałam pod uwagę kwestii bezpieczeństwa osób postronnych. Skoro jest wymóg, by ogrodzić to to zrobimy. Pozostaje pytanie o sam wjazd - czy montować bramę, czy jakieś (jakie??) inne rozwiązanie zastosować?


Wybudowałem, nie grodziłem i jakoś nikomu się nic nie stało oraz nikt się do tego nie przyczepił. Jak już chcesz grodzić to nie rób żadnej bramy. Wbij dwa stemple sosnowe w świetle "roboczej bramy" i rozciągnij siatkę, najlepiej taką od zwierząt jak przy autostradzie. Jak coś będzie miało wjechać rozwiń i tyle. Na słupkach ze stempli wkręć ze trzy haki do zaczepiania krawędzi siatki. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## agao_83

dzięki wg 39070 - właśnie bramy wolałabym uniknąć (zbędny koszt) też zastanawiałam się właśnie nad rozwieszaniem i ściąganiem siatki

----------


## Regut1

Jest dobrze gdy jest dobrze, natomiast czasami robi się źle i wtedy są pretensje do siebie. Jednym się udaje inni nie mają aż tyle szczęścia. Problem w tym że o tym dowiadujemy się dopiero po fakcie.
 Jeżeli nie masz dużo tej działki to koszty będą znikome w skali samej budowy i zagrożeń związanych z brakiem ogrodzenia (renta, odszkodowania).  Pogadaj z budowlańcami i oszacuj koszty. Tymczasowe nie musi być kiepskie, a kiepskie które nie zabezpiecza przed wtargnięciem, od odpowiedzialności nie zwalnia. 
Brama max. 0,5m desek dwa solidniejsze słupy, 4 szt, zawiasów po max 10 zł szt. siatkę i tak dać musisz. Do tego łańcuch (10 zł) i zamknięcie 5 zł.

----------


## firewall

bez przesady z kosztami i problemami z wjazdem. U mnie 600m2 działka i wielkie samochody wjeżdżały.Na bramę dwuskrzydłową (ponad 6m)  poszło 10 desek i siatka leśna. Słupki robisz ze stempli wkopanych w ziemię. 1mb takiego ogrodzenia kosztuje cię z 5 zł.

----------


## powell

> To po co pytasz czy ogrodzić, skoro i tak masz taki zamiar. A co do prawa budowlanego, wiele jest nakazów ale czasem wystarczy pomyśleć, żeby nie utrudniać sobie życia w "świetle prawa". Swoją drogą, powodzenia jak Ci przyjedzie "wanna" ze żwirem lub tandem z czymś innym.


Powodzenia, jak będziesz musiał płacić komuś odszkodowanie do końca życia. Bo było niewygodnie a w końcu TY MUSISZ mieć wygodnie, co? Przestrzeganie prawa i podstawowych reguł bezpieczeństwa to nie dla Ciebie, co? Pan i władca na swojej posiadłości, ech...
I ten argument - ja nie grodziłem i nic się nie stało...

Ogrodzenie tymczasowe to żaden koszt, agao_83 słusznie się już na nie zdecydowała.

----------


## kamil2k3

Ja tam grodziłem głównie z powodu o których pisali wyżej jak coś się stanie to masz problem.
I ogólnie bardzo sobie chwalę tą siatkę zatrzymuje przedstawicieli handlowych i inne niepożądane osoby ja zapłaciłem jakieś 400 zł za siatkę i drewniane pieńki z wycinki więc co to za koszt ? Siatki brałem jakieś 150 m wysokość 1.8 m z tym że u mnie pod miastem akurat jest producent leśnej więc miałem nieco taniej ale na allegro też nie jest tak drogo.
Bramy żadnej nie kupuj zrób bramkę z desek jak chcesz taniej a wjazdową ja zrobiłem tak jakieś 6 metrów siatki bez słupka na końcu siatki zaczepiłe łate drewnianą którą zahaczam o słupek i mam na nią łańcuch z kłódką więc bez klucza nie otworzysz.
To o czym pisał WG sprawdza się bez niczego szkoda kasy na bramę.

Złodzieja nie powstrzyma to w żaden sposób dobrymi nożyczkami rozetniesz tą siatkę leśną ale dzieciaki czy zbyt ciekawi sąsiedzi czy tam wspomniani menele już sobie odpuszczą. 
Docelowy płot jedynie po budowie bo bywają problemy z dojazdem tu w razie co szybko wykopujesz słupek i wszystko.

----------


## APZ

A ja kupiłem bramę i furtkę. Mamy złom około 1 km. Kosztowała z 200 razem ze stalowymi słupkami. 
Jest już 2,5 roku a pobędzie jeszcze minimum rok - koniec budowy rządzi się swoimi prawami. Kupujesz to co najważniejsze. W naszej sytuacji wolę jechać na wczasy niż wydać na nową bramę.
http://olx.pl/oferta/brama-metalowa-...tml#91568690f6
http://olx.pl/oferta/brama-dwuskrzyd...tml#91568690f6
http://olx.pl/oferta/brama-3-5m-furt...tml#91568690f6

Taki dziadowanie ale lepsze niż deski
Pozdrawiam

----------


## wg39070

> Powodzenia, jak będziesz musiał płacić komuś odszkodowanie do końca życia. Bo było niewygodnie a w końcu TY MUSISZ mieć wygodnie, co? Przestrzeganie prawa i 
> podstawowych reguł bezpieczeństwa to nie dla Ciebie, co? Pan i władca na swojej posiadłości, ech...
> I ten argument - ja nie grodziłem i nic się nie stało...
> 
> Ogrodzenie tymczasowe to żaden koszt, agao_83 słusznie się już na nie zdecydowała.


Już, nagadałeś się mądralo?

----------


## powell

> Już, nagadałeś się mądralo?


Ja tak. Ale Ty jak widzę dzielisz się swoją "ekspercką" wiedzą w każdym wątku na forum, więc pewnie jeszcze długa nocka przed Tobą.

----------


## wg39070

> Ja tak. Ale Ty jak widzę dzielisz się swoją "ekspercką" wiedzą w każdym wątku na forum, więc pewnie jeszcze długa nocka przed Tobą.


Staram się doradzić w czymś, co znam z autopsji. Prawo, owszem, nakazuje ogrodzić teren budowy lecz nie przewiduje jak rozwiązać wjazd ciężkiego sprzętu. W takim przypadku ogrodzenie (jakiekolwiek) okazuje się kłodą pod nogi. Najlepszą weryfikacją przepisów prawa jest życie! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mother_nature

Ogrodzenie miejsca budowy (nie musi być całej działki) jest wymagane przepisami. Nam kierbud kazał jeszcze powiesić od strony drogi tabliczki z treścią "zakaz wstępu - teren budowy". 

 wg39070 też ma rację. Są działki z takim ukształtowaniem i taką lokalizacją, że większe samochody mają problem z wjazdem i rozładunkiem. U nas część ogrodzenia musi być demontowana na czas dostawy, ponieważ ze względu na wąską drogę gminną oraz sąsiadów z naprzeciwka pobudowanych tuż przy drodze, za nieprzekraczalną linią zabudowy, samochodom ciężko wykręcić. Korzystamy grzecznościowo z drogi dojazdowej innego sąsiada, na którą już auta swobodnie wjeżdżają. Muszą jednak mieć hds lub wysyp boczny. 
Mamy siatkę zgrzewaną na słupkach metalowych wbitych prosto w ziemię. Łatwo zdemontować a potem od nowa postawić. Może nie jest to najtańsza opcja, jednak mieliśmy elementy po zlikwidowaniu ogrodzenia przy naszym obecnym domu.

----------


## westen

ja osobiście nie mam zamiaru trwonić pieniędzy na tymczasowe siatki. Do ogrodzenia 160mb (bo tyle ma działka 15a) to z 1500-2000zł- tyle trzeba wydać żeby za rok to wywalić na śmietnik.. nie wspominając o stworzeniu sobie w ten sposób problemów w postaci braku możliwości wjazdu większych maszyn na plac. Ja raczej nie będę nic ogradzał ale to moje osobiste zdanie, każdy zrobi jak zechce :roll eyes:

----------


## greghus

Ja też bym nie grodził narazie niczym, dopóki podstawowe prace nie zostaną wykonane.

----------


## Mr A

*westen* a jak wyliczyłeś tą kwotę? Koszt 160mb siatki leśnej (150 cm) to około 300 zł - do tego stemple. I jaki kłopot z wjazdem? U mnie żadnego kłopotu nie było - siatkę się przerywało - stemple wyjmowało, a po wszystkim znowu w to samo miejsce "montowało".

----------


## firewall

A na cholerę grodzić tymczasowo 15a?

----------


## kamil2k3

Cały myk jest taki że według prawa niby trzeba ogrodzić miejsce budowy z drugiej strony kto by się prawem w tym kraju przejmował skoro u góry dają przykład że nie trzeba.
Cóż 100 nie zrobi ogrodzenia i im się nic nie stanie a 101 będzie dożywotnio odszkodowanie komuś płacił jak ktoś coś sobie zrobi na tym terenie.
To jest jak z ubezpieczeniem robisz to w razie czego z tymczasowym nie ma problemu z wjazdami w razie W wyciągasz słupek 5 min roboty.

----------


## powell

Swoje ogrodzenie tymczasowe (w sumie 103mb) zrobiłem ze starych stempli sosnowych (kupiłem okazjonalnie za 100zł) i siatki leśnej (dałem 150, też używka). 
Moje stemple były już na wielu budowach, więc podpierać stropu bym już nimi nie podpierał, ale jako ogrodzenie tymczasowe spełniły zadanie. 
Z wjazdem na budowę ciężkiego sprzętu nie miałem żadnego problemu, demontaż siatki to były 3 minuty. 
Aha, siatkę sprzedałem potem koledze za 50zł a stemple oddałem sąsiadowi, coby sobie ogrzał chatę (ma kocioł na drewno).

2 tysiące za ogrodzenie tymczasowe ?!?!

----------


## APZ

Nie trzeba grodzić całej działki tylko teren budowy. Stemple siatka leśna i heja. Tego powinien wymagać Kierownik Budowy bo to on powinien zabezpieczyć teren budowy!

----------


## jacek.zoo

Mja w dobrej cenie kupilem porzadny plot panelowy, w ziemie zabetonowalem polmetrowe jekle na tyle wieksze ze slupek wchodzi na styk, panele przymocowalem na platikowe trytytki, jak cos przyjezdzalo to w 5min rozmontowywalem dowolna szerokosc i w nastepne 5min mintowalem. Jakby co teraz mam do sprzedania ten plot, jest 25m plus furtka, wys 120cm. Z porzadnego drutu podajze 3mm, a nie takie badziewie marketowe co ma 1mm. Ogrodzenie juz jest zdemontowane. Jak cos to na priv  :smile:

----------


## Rafal.

Nikt nie poruszył chyba najważniejszej kwestii, mianowicie jakim prawem osoba postronna wchodzi na mój teren, nawet jeżeli jest to nieogrodzony plac budowy. Dlaczego ja mam ogrodzić swoją działkę, żeby takiemu menelowi czy wścibskiemu sąsiadowi się nic nie stało. Po cholerę lezie nieproszony na teren prywatny.

----------


## kamil2k3

No masz racje zgadzam się z Tobą, ale co z prawem chcesz dyskutować ? 
Takie przepisy, że jak jest teren budowy musi być ogrodzony i odpowiednio oznaczony i Ty za to odpowiadasz podobnie jak z odśnieżaniem chodnika przed Twoim domem.

----------


## beton44

> Nikt nie poruszył chyba najważniejszej kwestii, mianowicie jakim prawem osoba postronna wchodzi na mój teren, nawet jeżeli jest to nieogrodzony plac budowy. Dlaczego ja mam ogrodzić swoją działkę, żeby takiemu menelowi czy wścibskiemu sąsiadowi się nic nie stało. Po cholerę lezie nieproszony na teren prywatny.


Jak nie ma płota - to skąd ma wiedzieć że jest to ten "twój teren prywatny" - tak zastanów się ???

----------


## Mr A

*Beton44* no jak się coś na tym buduje to przeważnie jest czyjeś  :wink:  Ogrodzenie dotyczy placu budowy, jak nie zacząłeś to grodzić nie musisz  :wink:

----------


## qosek

> *Beton44* no jak się coś na tym buduje to przeważnie jest czyjeś  Ogrodzenie dotyczy placu budowy, jak nie zacząłeś to grodzić nie musisz


na chłopski rozum masz rację, ale to jest Polska
prawo mówi, że masz zabezpieczyć, bo jeżeli komuś stanie się krzywda to Ty odpowiadasz

----------


## firewall

A to w cywilizowanym świecie nie zabezpiecza się placu budowy?! 
Jak niektórych tu czyta się to chcą z Polski zrobić Azję w Europie, z miłości do źle pojętej wolności.

----------


## forscher

po cholerę bedziesz ogradzał....


fose wybyduj dookola działki  nalej wody na 2 metry i po problemie..

----------


## TM3d

Lepiej ogrodzić. W Polsce jeszcze większość ludzi myśli że jak nie ma ogrodzenia to teren jest niczyj i można robić co się chce i pyskować do właściciela.
Ja u siebie dałem siatkę leśną i deski z szalunków jako słupki dopiero po pewnym zdarzeniu.
 Zajeżdżam na działkę, a tam jacyś dziadkowie z wnuczkami chodzą po nie do końca wymurowanych ścianach fundamentowych, przy przechodzeniu przez kolejną ścianę jeden z sucharów jakoś strącił bloczek, który prawie wylądował na stopie dzieciaka.

----------


## greghus

"Lepiej ogrodzić. W Polsce jeszcze większość ludzi myśli że jak nie ma ogrodzenia to teren jest niczyj i można robić co się chce i pyskować do właściciela."

święt aprawda

----------


## .:Paco:.

3 strony watku i 42 posty o ogrodzeniu za 300-400zl co jest jak paczka zapalek porownujac do kosztow budowy domu. Oczywiscie,ze ogrodzic aby nikt nie wchodzil, psy kupy nie robily na piach a i tez nikt nie wpadl do dolu i oskarzyl pozniej.....no chyba,ze sie meiszka na hektarach pustych pol i nikt tam nie chodzi

----------


## mariusz244

> 3 strony watku i 42 posty o ogrodzeniu za 300-400zl co jest jak paczka zapalek porownujac do kosztow budowy domu. Oczywiscie,ze ogrodzic aby nikt nie wchodzil, psy kupy nie robily na piach a i tez nikt nie wpadl do dolu i oskarzyl pozniej.....no chyba,ze sie meiszka na hektarach pustych pol i nikt tam nie chodzi


no jasne.  300- 400 zł to jak paczka zapałek.  Tylko takich "paczek zapałek" jest albo może być  mnóstwo podczas budowy domu i w rezultacie zmienia sie to w sporą sume którą można by było wykorzystac do innych celów.  Wszystko zalezy od tego gdzie zlokalizowana jest działka. Jesli miałbym działke w miescie , gdzies jeszcze przy szkole itp. to pewnie bym grodził dla bezpieczenstwa.  Jesli moja działka jest pod miastem , gdzie obok buduja sie inne domy to jaki sens jest wydawac te 300zł ? Pewnie kto nie ma w zasadzie limitu finansowego na budowe może sobie robic wszystko. Gdzies przeczytałem ze ktos płącił za wynajem toj toja  380zł miesiecznie , mozna i tak jak sie ma kase.

----------


## wg39070

> 3 strony watku i 42 posty o ogrodzeniu za 300-400zl co jest jak paczka zapalek porownujac do kosztow budowy domu. Oczywiscie,ze ogrodzic aby nikt nie wchodzi
> l, psy kupy nie robily na piach a i tez nikt nie wpadl do dolu i oskarzyl pozniej.....no chyba,ze sie meiszka na hektarach pustych pol i nikt tam nie chodzi


Za takich paczek zapałek składa się cała inwestycja.

----------


## Adam626

Siatka leśna (na całe ogrodzenie około 150zł) i stemple po 5zł co jakieś 4 metry. Niewielka inwestycja i działka ogrodzona

----------


## surgi22

> Siatka leśna (na całe ogrodzenie około 150zł) i stemple po 5zł co jakieś 4 metry. Niewielka inwestycja i działka ogrodzona


Jak ktoś uważa że tymczasowe ogrodzenie działki za 300 PLN to zbędny wydatek - bo szkoda kasy to jakoś nie widzę szans aby zbudował coś sensownego nawet ,,tymi recami ''  :no:

----------


## Darkat

Ja na szczęście takich problemów nie mam, ale gdybym nie miał ogrodzenia też bym chyba zrobił tymczasowe. U mnie np. stal zamówiona jest na raz i będzie czekać być może nawet dwa miesiące na wylanie dwóch stropów. Dodatkowo miałem drogiego XPS i też czekał na budowie. Więc ogrodzenie daje jakieś poczucie zabezpieczenia.

----------


## Marek88.8

U siebie robiłem ogrodzenie na stałe wokół działki z paneli zgrzewanych z podmurówką oprócz przodu. Z przodu mam tymczasowe z siatki leśnej, jak i również bramę mam tymczasową z siatki leśnej. A robiłem przód tymczasowy ze względu na uszkodzenia podczas budowy. I kilka obcierek słupków drewnianych było podczas wjazdu ciężarówek z materiałami. Mimo iż bramę mam dość szeroką. Poza tym w późniejszym czasie mam zamiar z przodu dać ładne kute ogrodzenie co na czas budowy nie miało sensu. Aczkolwiek grodzić budowę. Jak jest ogrodzone to każdy wie że to teren prywatny.

----------


## sylwekr

Nawet nie trzeba się zastanawiać nad grodzeniem budowy. O wypadek nietrudno, a wtedy nieprzyjemności może być dosyć dużo. Sam będąc dzieckiem nie raz bawiłem się na budowach, znam osobiście 2 osoby które podczas takich zabaw rękę złamało, a brat przebił stopę gwoździem wystającym z deski. 20, 30 lat temu nikt z tego nie robił afery, a teraz zupełnie innaczej to wygląda. Dopiero to przechodziłem, moje dziecko miało wypadek, nie na budowie, ale uruchomiło to całą procedurę angażując policję, prokuraturę, sąd i jeszcze nie wiadomo kogo jeszcze czy aby ktoś nie przyczynił się do wypadku. ktoś może coś zaniedbał, czy aby wszystko było zgodnie z przepisami itp. 
Z 10 lat temu jak pracowałem w firmie budowlanej zdarzył się wypadek, gdzie niemal jedna z osób straciła dłoń. Ledwo karetka zabrała poszkodowanego do szpitala, a już mieliśmy prokuratora i inspekcję pracy i sprawdzenie wszystkiego nawet nie związanego z wypadkiem: czy teren był zabezpieczony. oznakowany, czy wszyscy są odpowiednio przeszkoleni, kończąc na tym czy jest toaleta na budowie i czy instalacja elektryczna na zapleczu jest zgodna z przepisami, a przecież to nijak się miało do wypadku.

----------


## Adam626

Dokładnie tak - ogrodzenie to dla złodzieja nic ale jak postronny wpaddnie na budowie i masz ogrodzenie to jesteś kryty - było ogrodzenie, był zakaz wstępu, wisiał BIOZ i tablica informacyjna.

----------


## Gach

Lepiej ogrodzić. Pojedź za złomowisko po słupki (wyjdą grosze), kup siatkę leśną i zamontuj chociaż na tyle żeby jakoś stała. U mnie na działce nowo przybyli postanowili zrobić składowisko swoich śmieci od gruzu po resztki z ogródka.  Działka jest już ogrodzona i spokój z bydłem.

----------


## agao_83

decyzja już podjęta - działka będzie grodzona siatką leśną i jakimiś używanymi stemplami, żeby było taniej  :smile:

----------


## Betafence

> decyzja już podjęta - działka będzie grodzona siatką leśną i jakimiś używanymi stemplami, żeby było taniej


Bardzo dobry wybór.  :smile:  Mimo wszystko warto grodzić działkę podczas budowy będziesz miał gwarancję, że nic Ci z budowy nie zniknie.

----------


## avic

> Bardzo dobry wybór.  Mimo wszystko warto grodzić działkę podczas budowy będziesz miał gwarancję, że nic Ci z budowy nie zniknie.


Bardzo odważna i optymistyczna teza...  :smile:   Przypadkowo wpadłem na ten temat na forum, ale właśnie też grodzę działkę. Tzn ogrodzenie panelowe docelowe z boków i z tyłu, a siatka leśna na stemplach prowizorycznie na froncie. Zgadzam się z twierdzeniem, że jak niezagrodzone, to taktowane jak niczyje i w sumie to główny powód grodzenia.

----------


## c32bud

> Bardzo odważna i optymistyczna teza...   Przypadkowo wpadłem na ten temat na forum, ale właśnie też grodzę działkę. Tzn ogrodzenie panelowe docelowe z boków i z tyłu, a siatka leśna na stemplach prowizorycznie na froncie. Zgadzam się z twierdzeniem, że jak niezagrodzone, to taktowane jak niczyje i w sumie to główny powód grodzenia.


Zgadzam się z przedmówcą że zabezpieczenie to marne (ogrodzenie z siatki leśnej) ale w razie czego widać że ktoś ogrodzenie zniszczył i wszedł na posesje. A poza tym nie ma wtedy już tłumaczenia, że przypadkiem  itp.... No i to już pewnie inny paragraf bo jest włamanie  :wink:

----------


## Antymateria

Moja budowa trwa prawie rok i mam kilka doświadczeń
1. Nie raz nadepnąłem na deskę z TAKIM gwoździem. Strach pomyśleć co by było gdyby stało się to dziecku, które jakimś cudem weszło na budowę. 
2. Płot zatrzymuje większość śmieci, które gdzieś odlatują przy silnym wietrze - najczęściej styropian i folie. Gdyby nie płot, pomimo poukładania śmieci w workach, musiałbym zbierać dziadostwo z działek sąsiadów.
3. Ogrodzenie skutecznie wyznacza granicę dla większości ciekawskich sąsiadów, którzy u mnie chodzą i oglądają co się dzieje.
4. Jest papierowym dupochronem dla kierownika, mnie i ekipy. Budowa jest oznaczona, zabezpieczona, śpię spokojniej.

----------


## piotrek0m

To zależy, bo oczywiście że w przypadku gęstej zabudowy w sąsiedztwie, dużego ruchu pieszych i dzieci warto ogrodzić się np. siatką leśną przed rozpoczęciem wykopów. Ale w przypadku gdy wokoło są jeszcze pola... nie ma potrzeby. Długo nie miałem ogrodzonej działki, ale też nie miałem bałaganu wokoło. To jest kwestia regularnego sprzątania. Stan budowy świadczy o ekipie i o inwestorze. Ekipy uporządkowane, ogarnięte, dbające o otoczenie moim zdaniem są bardziej godne zaufania. Inwestor też potrafi posprzątać. Sprzątając regularnie, regularnie wywożąc śmieci nie będzie bałaganu. Płot z 3 stron docelowy wykonałem gdy miałem stan surowy zamknięty. Wcześniej nie miałem ogrodzenia. Deski ze sterczącymi gwoździami były regularnie wybierane i składane w jednym miejscu....

----------


## Antymateria

Masz rację piotrek0m co do porządku, który na budowie jest wizytówką inwestora i ekip. Pomimo wysiłku wkładanego w tą pracę stróża czystości i organizacji, zdarzy się coś niespodziewanego lub wydawało się nam, że jesteśmy przed tym zabezpieczeni. Życie...

U mnie wystarczyło, że worek ze śmieciami rozwaliło w nocy jakieś zwierze, bo któryś budowlaniec wyrzucił tam niedojedzone sardynki. Do tego doszedł bardzo mocny wiatr i moja nieobecność przez kilka dni, bo był przestój na budowie. A byłem przygotowany - miejsce za garażem, dwie deski na górze, grube worki, etc. I teraz najważniejsze - jak to wytłumaczysz sąsiadowi, który przylatuje pełen złości, wręcz krzyczy, żebyś pilnował swoich ekip, bo robią burdel. Jesteś ten zły i koniec. Na szczęście w większości lekki syf z worka, który wywiało został w granicy działki na płocie. 

Analogicznie - jak wytłumaczyć rozkrzyczanej matce, która przylatuje z awanturą o szpital, policję, lekarza, sąd, bo jej dziecko ma dziurę w stopie po nadepnięciu na gwóźdź na naszej budowie? I można tłumaczyć, że deski były poukładane, śmieci pozbierane, a dziecka nie powinno tam być. Teren niezabezpieczony - jest afera.

Cała sprawa sprowadza się do ryzyka - mieć czy nie mieć ogrodzenia. Jeżeli już COŚ poważniejszego się stanie a budowa jest niezabezpieczona lub sąsiedzi upierdliwi - inwestor ma duży problem.

----------


## Wykona

> Pewnie kto nie ma w zasadzie limitu finansowego na budowe może sobie robic wszystko. Gdzies przeczytałem ze ktos płącił za wynajem toj toja  380zł miesiecznie , mozna i tak jak sie ma kase.


Więc Tobie, ale również osobą które u Ciebie pracują każesz iść robić w krzaki za pilną potrzebą?

Takie oszczędności przy wydatkach liczonych w tysiące to "wstyd za 5 zł"  :sick:

----------


## dwiecegly

POwszechnie stosowaną praktyką jest byle jaka buda z "siedziskiem" która rozwala się po budowie. Nieczystości sie po prostu zakopuje.

----------


## ewajanecka

> Lepiej ogrodzić. Pojedź za złomowisko po słupki (wyjdą grosze), kup siatkę leśną i zamontuj chociaż na tyle żeby jakoś stała. U mnie na działce nowo przybyli postanowili zrobić składowisko swoich śmieci od gruzu po resztki z ogródka.  Działka jest już ogrodzona i spokój z bydłem.


ogrodzić trzeba choćby po to, żeby ktoś obcy a nawet złodziej nie zrobił sobie krzywdy :smile:

----------


## lotpaj

A tak pół żartem, to nie można kupić sobie kozy i ogrodzić działki pastuchem pod napięciem?  :wink:

----------

